# New to MT from Buffalo, NY



## micah (Nov 6, 2006)

hey everyone, my name is micah (mike-uh) , new here, long time interest in martial arts, etc etc 

i am also into photography as well www.micahweber.com is my personal site


basically while trying to find a muay thai center or training gym near my residence, i came across this site and though it might help me as well.

i read some other threads and saw that members are from all over... 

ive been to bangkok and saw 8 fights at Lumpini Stadium.. loved it... ever since i wanted to train in muay thai, but have come up short in my area, i might post another thread in that section looking for a place just in case anyone here might know

anyways thats about it for now


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## matt.m (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us here on MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  If you look at the USMTA website, if I remember, they have a directory of muay thai schools.  The USMTA is based in New York.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Nice to see another Buffalonian and Photographer on board


----------



## exile (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Micah, welcome to MT---good to have you with us! The Muay Thai people on the board can probably help you a bit with your queries. Have fun posting


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Micah,

My name is Daenriel and I am new to this site as well.  Like you I am a long time martial arts fan and have recently begun training.  I am from Western Australia a little ways away from you.

I am studying Budo from Okinawa look forward to chatting.

Daenriel


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## micah (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the great and warm welcome


----------



## micah (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Welcome to MT! Nice to see another Buffalonian and Photographer on board


 
just saw this again, very cool


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  You ought to check out www.rustaz.com for some good photography related stuff.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------

